

Amazon Zocalo – Document Storage and Sharing for the Enterprise - jeffbarr
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/zocalo-doc-storage-sharing/

======
premcs
We built and launched exactly the same app one year back at
[http://collablayer.com](http://collablayer.com)

